# how frequently do you clean out your cages?



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

& generally speaking how many mice do you have per cage?

I have two does in a mini duna hamster cage (with a few modifications  ) with carefresh ultra as the bedding, I'm trying to get an idea of how often to clean them out, I was thinking twice a week.
I also have cage fresh granules underneath the carefresh


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I usually opt for about twice a week.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Me too. The mice do enjoy a clean cage.

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

SarahY said:


> Me too. The mice do enjoy a clean cage.


Yes, they become all excited and jump around like mad things


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

tratallen said:


> SarahY said:
> 
> 
> > Me too. The mice do enjoy a clean cage.
> ...


Haha, I noticed that! They weren't happy when I took them out but when I put them back in they were running around like mad things


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I also use Carefresh Ultra, and have an overlarge tank for the number of does I have in it at the moment. They mostly pee in the corners, so I go ahead and clean that part out once or twice a week. The main part of the bedding, though, goes two weeks on average. As much as they love a new cage, they love when I move their stuff around and swap their toys/houses/wheels/climbs out for different stuff at least as much. Like cats, they have the OMG NEW THING reaction.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

I clean my cages every 5 days..
And I keep my mice is T4 T3 and T2 for mom's with litters..


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

What are T4, T3, and T2? :?:


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Right now I usually find myself cleaning tanks about once or twice a week. There's currently 4 girls in a 20 gallon and that tends to get messy pretty quick because they have a lot of toys.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

My mice keep pooing on their wheel then running on it, causing it to get completely covered in poo, is there anything I can do to discourage this at all?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

If the mouse is young enough you could train it to poo in a certain place, and maybe you have changed its diet in which case it should settle down soon once its system gets used to the change in diet.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

They're fairly young, how would I go about doing that?


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

My cousin's mouse that I gave him does the same thing. She seems to 'stick' her poos places. Like on the wheel, on a toy, or even the side of the tank. It's pretty gross and it requires more frequent cleanings.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

it's definitely gross and they did it yesterday as well


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

If its using the wheel as its toilet I would remove it , they then will go in a corner and use that then when they get used to there new toilet area put the wheel back.


----------



## ArabianStar (Jun 3, 2011)

UGH, my mice were awful with pooping and peeing on their wheel, and in some tubes I had. I won't put tubes in with my new mice...but I had to go for a wheel...just hoping these guys are cleaning than the last. lol


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

my only concern with that is that they are on the wheel more or less all night, and I worry that they won't get enough exercise without it


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't give animals wheels because I worry that about the development of obsessive disorders through repetitive behaviour. So, my answer would be: take the wheel out :lol: Otherwise, I reckon you'll just have to get used to cleaning it, mice are not particularly clean animals. Some individuals are but on the whole they're pretty dirty unless kept clean by their humans.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

I took out the wheel and the started swinging from the top of the cage, they made so much noise I had to take it out (as I have work and needed to sleep) but I'll try taking it out again when they're asleep


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

I currently clean out my buck twice a week and the does once a week. But the does have a level in their cage that they stick their poos to so that needs cleaning more regularly.


----------

